
Germ-Killing Brands Now Want to Sell You Germs - roganp
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-04-22/even-clorox-and-unilever-want-the-booming-bacteria-business-to-thrive
======
tinix
so "rub some dirt on it" isn't totally stupid. ;)

------
robertpelloni
Great read, thanks.

